# Sicce Syncra Pro pumps



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Any local guys selling these pumps?


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

MPreston said:


> Any local guys selling these pumps?


I don't know any locals, but I'd be interested in placing a BRS order for 2 pumps and split the shipping cost.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

SUM carries Sicce


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Thnx Dave, ill have to give them a call and see that they have in stock.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

any luck? i need to replace my 1262.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

How many people are interested?
I know the exchange rate is not the greatest right now but we might be able to talk Paul into helping out with an order from BRS. 

Raise your hands, let's take a head count.

I'll start. 
👋 for a 1000GPH


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I just emailed Pets and Ponds to see if they stock them. They do stock Sicce pumps but don't show the Sicce Pro 1000 or the 1500 (the one I want) on their site. 
I'll post here with the prices if they get back to me. 
Free shipping after $250 so we could group order if it is cheaper than BRS after exchange and shipping. 
Cheers


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

i may be interested in the sicce syncra silent 4.0 depends how fast we can get them!


----------

